# anyone near Minneapolis, MN?



## jdrubnitz (Jan 26, 2013)

Yo. Is anyone around here? Would love to do coffee sometime or something.

EDIT: By the way, I'm 23. Trying to figure out how to make that show on the side..hmm.


----------



## jdrubnitz (Jan 26, 2013)

No one? Saint Paul? Roseville? Minnetonka? Duluth? come on.


----------



## Redfan45x (Oct 10, 2013)

Lived in St.Paul last year, lived in Duluth for awhile. 
I doubt you know where Spring Valley is so I'll just say it this way, I live in Rochester now (30 minutes south of it) I wish I lived in the cities still though, I don't like these small farm towns and Rochester isn't anything great, the Mayo clinic runs the city like a ****ing Dictatorship.


----------



## jdrubnitz (Jan 26, 2013)

i HAVE heard of Spring Valley! I've heard of Rochester too. LOL mayo clinic runs it like a dictatorship hahahaha. Cool. nice to know you're in the same state.


----------

